# IPAD 2 wifi 16 go et le fameux GPS



## Dafou91 (16 Juillet 2011)

Tout d'abord bonjour à toutes et tous,
je me prénomme Dafou et je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un énième iDevice!
J'ai dû fouiller plusieurs sites français et anglais mais en vain.
Impossible de faire fonctionner une application telle que Sygic ( de chez Navigon) achetée sur l'app store bien sûr pour mon iphone 4 et j'ai pû l'installer sur mon ipad 2 wifi .
Jusque là tout se passe bien.
Une fois installé (ipad connecté à la wifi de la freebox du domicile) je capte merveilleusement bien le signal GPS( bien que je sache que sur cette version d'ipad wifi il n'y a pas de puce gps).
Une fois sur la route au volant de ma 306 (préfère mettre de l'argent dans le monde apple lol!!!) impossible de me localiser. Normal me direz-vous.

Là est ma question :
Peut on connecter un récepteur gps bluetooth (quelle marque??) et faire fonctionner cette "bourrique"!!
Ou existe-t-il un autre moyen? A part de se procurer un IPAD 2 wifi +3g

cordialement 
Dafou


----------



## Larme (16 Juillet 2011)

Il me semble que tu peux utiliser le GPS de ton iPhone pour l'iPad...


----------



## Dafou91 (16 Juillet 2011)

Je sais mais avec mywi internet fonctionne bien, mais le GPS pas du tout pas de connection 
 j'ai testé les demos de btstack, roqygps,trygpsout rien à faire 
À l'aide je veux mon GPS sur grand écran !!! Snif


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (17 Juillet 2011)

Malheuresement, 

A ma connaissance... Impossible à part en achetant la version 3G...


----------



## Dafou91 (17 Juillet 2011)

Donc personne à fait des tests? :mouais:
Je suis dégoute


----------



## kvspro (18 Juillet 2011)

en le conectant avec l iphone a l aide de mywii sa ne marche pas ? vue que cela fonctionne avec internet dans le cas ou tu n'as pas de puces gps cela devrait fonctionné 

sinon j'avait deja vue sur you tub qu'une personne avait achter un tomtom carkit l avait demonté de facon que l ipad puisse allé dessus et la sa fonctionnait tres bien


----------



## Dafou91 (18 Juillet 2011)

j'ai vu la vidéo aussi mais je n'ai pas le tomtom kitcar et vu le prix et en plus je ne suis pas bricoleur...
sauf que mywi donne l'accès à internet grâce à l'iphone et peut être pas la géolocalisation de la puce.
à re-tester...


----------



## 1975jmr (23 Juillet 2011)

Jai un iPad 2 qui a fait fonctionner le GPS pendant 10 jours, des la réception du colis. Puis cela sest bloqué, impossible de se geolocaliser Je nai pas la version 3G Quid du pourquoi cela a fonctionne et plus apress ? Je suis en iPad 2 blanc os 4.3.3
Merci


----------

